# Funny hedgehog breeder FAQ make it to Art of Troilling



## FiaSpice

I tought it was rather hillarious seeing that on Art of Troilling








http://cheezburger.com/7113566208

edit: I found the original site http://hedgiemama.com/pb/wp_3cfa6e0d/wp_3cfa6e0d.html with more funny stuff



> 10. Will my hedgehog do tricks?
> 
> Sure! He'll sing ragtime and dance a soft shoe, but only when the bartender's back is turned.


 :lol:


----------



## Sar-uh

Hahaha, nice! It's astonishing how many people make jokes about Sonic when they first find out you have hedgehog(s). I find it very difficult to not roll my eyes and say,"Good one. You're probably only the 43rd person to come up with that clever association."


----------



## jerseymike1126

I take offense to this...i named my hedgehog pokey...


----------



## Hazesti

Before I got Alfred I hesitated between Alfred (for Alfred Pennyworth) or Luigi as his name.

Luigi would have been an answer to everyone who told me that lol I should have painted Quinn blue and named her Sonic.

I ended up settling for Alfred because of his minimal pinto markings on both of his flanks, which remind me of an aging man's salt and pepper hair. Luigi would have fitted him too though, with how skittish he is!


----------



## momIImany

I read through her site and she sells cage setups with wooden houses and wire wheels. I didn't see any breeding stock or where they are housed nor what she feeds them. Nothing about WHS and guarantees - just the 2 week at her discretion.


----------



## FiaSpice

momIImany said:


> I read through her site and she sells cage setups with wooden houses and wire wheels. I didn't see any breeding stock or where they are housed nor what she feeds them. Nothing about WHS and guarantees - just the 2 week at her discretion.


I didn't really check that out, I just found the FAQ funny, but yeah, now that you point that out I see some questionable stuff there.


----------



## SpikeMoose

That is so funny! 
I browsed the website and there are some issues, but she does seem to love them! I did see a 2-week health guarantee. The info is just a little misguided or outdated. Here's some quotes from Hedgie Mama's Care Guide. 

"There are cages available with ramps and shelves for climbing; these are wonderful, as hedgehogs love to climb."
"Do yourself a favor and select a wheel that is made of wire mesh."
"A half-log is an excellent choice."
"We also use wooden small-animal houses such as the Chin Hut."

Maybe a qualified breeder could reach out and share their experiences and advice, or send Lizardgirl's book? 
The food section found in this was actually good, recommending high quality cat food like CS Light.


----------



## Vivalahedgielution

SpikeMoose said:


> "We also use wooden small-animal houses such as the Chin Hut."


Umm wooden huts are bad? I haven't heard this! (Do you mean like pine wood versus aspen?)


----------



## SpikeMoose

Well pine would be bad too.. but the real problem is that wood always comes with the risk of carrying mites. Also, it's not nearly as easy to sanitize as wiping something plastic or throwing fleece in the wash.


----------



## Neptune

Another one who trolls is HedgehogsByVickie.

Here's a screenshot I took: http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-a ... 7445_n.jpg

The actual website: http://www.hedgehogsbyvickie.com/hedgehogcolors.htm (scroll down)


----------

